# Who wants one of these.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check this shotgun out. I'll take one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The first question/concern I have is, what will happen if/when these things get in the hands of gangs/criminals? I think they are great for the military, but not for civilians.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Pro why did you have to put a damper on my new shotgun?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah Pro, reminds me of a Jim Zumbo statement.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Yeah Pro, reminds me of a Jim Zumbo statement.


I am hoping you are joking. _(O)_


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot the sarcastic thingys,


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> The first question/concern I have is, what will happen if/when these things get in the hands of gangs/criminals? I think they are great for the military, but not for civilians.


I'm hoping you are joking.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > The first question/concern I have is, what will happen if/when these things get in the hands of gangs/criminals? I think they are great for the military, but not for civilians.
> ...


Me joke? I NEVER joke.  8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That is just what us law abiding citizens need when being acosted by those gangs of criminals.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes lets all vote for the left -*|*- and make sure that they dont end up in our hands or the hands of those protecting us. :shock:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Rabbits don't have a chance :lol:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > The first question/concern I have is, what will happen if/when these things get in the hands of gangs/criminals? I think they are great for the military, but not for civilians.
> ...


It was like reading a Hillary campaign ad! :twisted:


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Let me know just how


> these things get in the hands of gangs/criminals?


Can _you_ go out and buy a fully-automatic weapon made after 1985? *NO*
Other than the famous North Hollywood shootout, which was news because it was such a rare occurrence - how many criminals (_except on TV and movies_) are using full-auto weapons?

And if us ordinary law-abiding citizens had one - do you have so little faith in your fellow citizens that Big Brother needs to tell us what is good for us? In the 20th Century more citizens were murdered by their own governments (police/military) that all the criminals in the world...

And back to the original question - Yes, that is cool, as a red-blooded American male - of course I want one 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Yeah Pro, reminds me of a Jim Zumbo statement.


That was the first thought that came to my mind. Pro is simply against anything that does not flip sticks.

I saw, Future Weapons, i think, and they showed the same shotgun type system mounted to the top of a remote controlled full size truck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

12 shots in 1.73 seconds, Good Grief! 

Does that mean you can shoot 3 shots in .4325 seconds?

That shotgun is faster than a semi-auto for sure, but not technically a full auto. Can you call it a three-quarters auto?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe, if I had one of those, I could actually hit a duck once in a while...I said "maybe".


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That should be on the Bud Light commercial....... DUDE!!!! Thats pretty awesome indeed.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > The first question/concern I have is, what will happen if/when these things get in the hands of gangs/criminals? I think they are great for the military, but not for civilians.
> ...


On dear me, whatever shall I do, I have been "called out". :roll: :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Pro, you've lost your credibility with that leftist post. I'm giving you a second chance to regain that credibility now that you've had a chance to rethink your post. Don't blow it.


 *\-\* O|* *(u)* :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You blew it.
> 
> The list now reads Chuck Shumer, Hillary Clinton, Ted Kennedy, Barbara Boxer, Nancy Pelosi, and Bart Hansen.


Sweet! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You blew it.
> 
> The list now reads Chuck Shumer, Hillary Clinton, Ted Kennedy, Barbara Boxer, Nancy Pelosi, and Bart Hansen.


Does that make him a numb nut? I only ask because those are basically the names that the Nuge calles numb nuts in his rant on the Texas news station LOL.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Maybe, if I had one of those, I could actually hit a duck once in a while...I said "maybe".


Of course, you only get 3 shots with the plug.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > You blew it.
> ...


My wranglers are to blame for the "numbness". _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great.... Pro in nut huggers and Zim in almost nothing.... this forum is HOTTTTT!!! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > You blew it.
> ...


Arrow flinger... :evil:

minus a whole bunch of %....jeez...I can't count that low.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Hey! Can you change the Duke's gun to one of these bad boy shotguns Mr .45? :mrgreen:

Even ol' John looks 'light in the saddle' wearing orange. :shock:

I'll have you know I look **** fine in my wranglers, Zim only wishes he looked as good in his BVD's as I do in my wranglers.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Maybe its lack of food, low blood sugar, or whatever thats making me find everything so amusing.... you know, light headed, shaky, whatever.... but you guys are hilarious!!! I gotta go get something to eat. :shock: No, the thought of Wranglers or BVDs isn't making me hungry before somebody throws that out there....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> :lol: Maybe its lack of food, low blood sugar, or whatever thats making me find everything so amusing.... you know, light headed, shaky, whatever.... but you guys are hilarious!!! I gotta go get something to eat. :shock: No, the thought of Wranglers or BVDs isn't making me hungry before somebody throws that out there....


If you order a bratworst you will be 'outed'. :mrgreen:

I am sitting out in Skull Valley looking at the sheep transplanted by SFW/FNAWS as I type. Puts me in a good mood to see conservation at it's best. No way am I getting into a dust up with my friend fatbass today. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

east or west skull valley? I was there yesterday.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> east or west skull valley? I was there yesterday.


West, right at the Timpie exit. I have seen three yotes today also, been a good day!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> If you order a bratworst you will be 'outed'. :mrgreen:
> 
> I am sitting out in Skull Valley looking at the sheep transplanted by SFW/FNAWS as I type. Puts me in a good mood to see conservation at it's best. No way am I getting into a dust up with my friend fatbass today. 8)


Do those sheep have a 'Basque' sheepherder with them?.... :mrgreen:

I think those are domestic sheep *Pro* , don't let them get you too excited... :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > If you order a bratworst you will be 'outed'. :mrgreen:
> ...


Why you little......... :evil: I am not from Wyoming dang it! _(O)_

I will be helping transplant more out here next week from Antelope Island, I'll let you know if they are "domestic". :roll: 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wouldn't that be the eastern part of skull valley?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Wouldn't that be the eastern part of skull valley?


My bad, I was thinking west side of the Stansbury's.  I have 20 ewes and lambs about 800 yards out, cut me some slack. :wink:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

but 3 shoots that fast...even I can get some "steel" close enough...maybe


----------

